# Spending Tracking



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Michael James posted an interesting article on spending tracking on his blog

https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2018/09/spending-personal-finance-pain-of-paying/569575/

Do people find it helps you be more frugal? I tried tracking eating out and felt guilty as i went over budget. Then i tried not tracking and felt i spent more. Now i may track again and try Dan Ariely's suggestion to record it before i buy it.


----------

